# Trolling Lure storage



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Any recommendations on best way to store all of the large offshore trolling rigs? As I am building and buying my arsenal of large lures for trolling they just do not fit into my old storage gear for bay fishing and my wife wants them out of the sink in the cabin. 

Thanks,

Pan


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lure bags....


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow- sometimes we overlook the simple answers. Thank you Downtime 2. 

Pan


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

You could also use old coke crates , rinse them off and leave them to dry. 
I use the plastic storage containers with lids . Convinant if you have your lures outside and won't get salty , and holds plenty . Can drill holes in the bottom of the containers if you want to leave them in and rinse them off .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use the coke/Pepsi style crates. Lures are easier to rinse and dry better. They won't trap moisture like the bags either. I still use the bags on some of my smaller lures but for the most part store everything in crates. They stack easily too and I usually put a non-slid mat under them on deck


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We keep two crates on the deck with most go to stuff in it. Bags under the couch or stored with not so often run stuff.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

great idea on the coke/pepsi crates. I will give that a try. I like the rinse off easy, the physical separation of lures, and the dry out feature.

Pan


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Soda/milk crates are the best, unless you tell your wife that you want a fancy high dollar stack of trays that fit in a 5 gallon bucket for Christmas. The one I have is nice but it's too much for something so simple.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I use 5 gallon buckets. Just cut notches in the rim and hang the hooks in the notches. Have different buckets for whatever kind of fishing im doing. Also drill holes in bottom for drainage.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I used to use the Black Bart lure bags, but have recently started using plastic storage boxes with lids. I will pull out lures I intend on using for the day and store them in the pepsi type storage crate on deck for the day. I just had too many lures to effectively store in the lure bags. The plastic boxes allow me to store more lures in a smaller space. I label the boxes by maker or type and then store the boxes in a dry place.

Robert


----------



## finfan (Dec 4, 2007)

Lays made a stackable tater chip that came in a plastic container. I found them and a sharpie marker did a great job!


----------

